# systemd has now their private libc



## vermaden (Apr 2, 2013)

... waiting for Linux kernel rewrite that systemd will ship 



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> Heya,
> 
> I just added a new module to systemd git, â€œlibcâ€, and you are probably
> wondering what that is about. Hereâ€™s a quick overview over what this is
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like their digging their hole deeper and deeper.


----------



## kpa (Apr 2, 2013)

What the heck :OOO This is not an April Fools Joke?

I can't remember it now but didn't one of the creators of UNIX say something like that if he'd had to do it again he would rename creat() to create() ?


----------



## jem (Apr 2, 2013)

Judging by Poettering's animosity towards any OS that doesn't have a penguin mascot, I really can't tell whether this is an April 1st "joke" or something more serious.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 2, 2013)

Post date is March 31, so no joke here, but still a joke ;p


----------



## Savagedlight (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure how to respond to this. They got me... but only because it's now 2nd April, and the statement is perfectly in line with what they're doing in general? (minus the email client part, which I didn't pick up on while skimming it)

Well played.


----------



## FreeMWP (Apr 2, 2013)

Just to make it clear, it is a joke http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-April/010105.html


----------



## Crivens (Apr 2, 2013)

> We had the option of either merging glibc into
> systemd, or write a new C library. Of course, we are pretty good at
> rewriting existing programs (we are simply faster doing that, since we
> donâ€™t have to read so much code), so we opted for the latter. The new
> module â€˜libcâ€™ is the result.


+


> For the sake of the archives, and since this apparently wasn't obvious
> to everybody: this was our attempt to being funny on April 1st.
> 
> There is no truth in the original mail.
> ...



Well, what does that equal? :beer

So, even better trolled than I suspected, it seems that there IS truth in the original.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2013)

Poe's Law applies here as well, then.


----------

